# How To- 3 Pin Fan To 4 Pin Molex



## sunny4691 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello Guys, I don't know whether this will be useful or not but i thought someone in need may find it useful.
 So let me start, As i was shifting my rig from my old case to my recently bought Lancool Dragonlord k62, i found that my mobo will only support 3 fans whereas the k62 had 4 fans, so i thought of buying a 3 pin fan to 4 pin molex converter but the prices were very high about 200-300rs for a simple converter, and it was also not available in local shops. So i thought of making some Jugaad . I was having some molex to SATA power connector lying which are very easily available in local shops for 10-20rs. For the jugaad i cut off the sata connector from the molex and after taking out the naked copper wire after stripping the rubber off the wire i put the black wire of the molex in the black wire point of the 3 pin connector and insert the yellow of the molex to the red of the 3 pin. Then put some tape on the connection so to make it secure and tight and connect the molex to the molex of the psu. In this way you will get a very cheap 3 pin to molex 4 pin connector.
 Hope this helps someone.


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2012)

Add pics too.


----------



## sunny4691 (Jan 19, 2012)

ico said:


> Add pics too.


I would've added some pics but right now i don't have a good cam, i will see if i can manage to put pics in some days.


----------

